# How Do You Aim Your SS ?



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm curious how you guys/gals aim you SS. I personally use a point on my forks and it works well for me. However, I have seen many of you shooters that are awesome, hence the question.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

line up top tubes with bottom ones. place mug between top tubes. fire!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I use Bill Hays lollipop method.  Shooting TTF draw a line down the center of top band, one band over the other target at the end of the line  Looks just like Byudzai but with a flat band


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

:yeahthat: me too!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Watch this and his other videos :


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

also read Susi´s posts

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33044-consistent-shooting/#entry438234

and more in the same thread


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

If I think about aiming (with a slingshot) too much, I tend to miss. So far, the only exception seems to be with my starship, as it's forks swivel, & that extra half-dozen inches or so seems to add some "randomability", if I'm not careful...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i point at the target


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> i point at the target


Volp won...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey, August


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm going to try to make sense, stand back. I shoot OTT, side shootin', with flats. I anchor my thumb knuckle - which is holding the topside of the pouch - just under my check bone. No tweaking or twisting, I line up the bands one above the other so that from my POV the bands looks like a single, thin line. I use the the outermost tip of the top fork as my aiming reticle, putting my target just to the right of the fork tip. At 33' with about a 2 1/2" fork gap, the target will sit just above, and a little to the right of the fork tip. Aim a little up or down depending on fork gap and distance to target. When shooting TTF, I either have to lower my anchor point or use a smaller fork gapped slingshot otherwise my target will be hidden by the top fork.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> line up top tubes with bottom ones. place mug between top tubes. fire!!


We've been mugged!!!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

square the slingshot and line the band to the target. I shoot instictively but if I line up the band to the target thats pretty much aiming and works for me


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > i point at the target
> ...


da*n, always the brides maid.


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Same as Byudzai, but with single tube as the sight.


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Instinct. I look and draw back to semi butterfly.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Imperial said:


> da*n, always the brides maid.
> 
> Volp won...


Aw c'mon, you always have the opportunity to catch the bouquet.


----------

